# Weekday fishing Partner



## Lastone1 (Sep 25, 2018)

Tired of fishing by myself. Son is 17 now and I am not cool anymore! I need someone who is retired or works a two on two off schedule like myself. I try not to fish on weekends to avoid crowds. 25 foot Pathfinder. Fish out of Sabine. Inshore and near coastal. Pm me if interested. Easier having someone to help launch and clean up. Experienced person preferred. No bait!


----------

